
Engineering pornography - underground power cables gone wrong - ColinWright
http://www.jwz.org/blog/2002/11/engineering-pornography/
======
ColinWright
I'm posting this because for me, as a geek, I found the engineering challenges
and sheer scale of the problem and task to be fascinating.

No, it probably doesn't have much connection with startups, or
programming/hacking, or entrepreneurship.

But it's for the geek in us all.

------
mdpm
while ths is a classic, my snark is thrashing against its bonds.

I could have sworn it said 'news' up there.

------
iopuy
SENSATIONAL HEADLINE ALERT!!!

